# [Wet Thumb Forum]-lets talk about growth!



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

First picture was taken 10-23 ~5pm, last was taken 10-23 @ 7pm.. heh..


----------



## Nocturnus (Oct 19, 2004)

First picture was taken 10-23 ~5pm, last was taken 10-23 @ 7pm.. heh..


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

It's hard to tell if there is any difference, because the scales are so different.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

where are we suppposed to be looking? I'm sure its there.. but i personally don't see any difference! looks nice tho!


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree....due to the difference in scale..

if you changed the pictures around...we would be like whoa...cuz the plants in picture 1
look bigger









does look nice though

BTW...is that the CO2 line going up your filter intake ?


----------

